# Newbie - Buying a GTR soon



## GTRCallum (Dec 6, 2010)

Hiya,
I have been looking to change my current car (Moderately tuned Evo 9 MR RS) to a GTR. The search has stepped up a gear after test driving one at Nobles HPC in Edinburgh last week.

My question is why are the majority of cars that are currently for sale have such low miles? I appreciate they are a Sunday car, but it is ringing alarm bells in my head as to why people are off-loading them, so shortly after running them in?

Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## Sidester (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi mate

Not sure they are generally 'Sunday' cars...??

I bought mine as a daily runner to use 12 months of the year and it's a brilliant piece of kit !! Even in recent crap weather !

I guess some owners of cars like these own a few cars and pick and choose what to drive and when.

I have a 360 Modena for weekends and it's been driven once since I picked up the GTR in June !! 

My GTR has done c1000 miles per month and every mile has put a smile on my face !!! JFDI and enjoy !!! :smokin:

Hope to hear you've purchased soon !!!

Cheers


----------



## wonga (Nov 28, 2010)

There are quite a few 20ks kicking about you have to remember its only been out since 2009 so 12,000-14,000 is about right.
Then you have to look at the people that only use it as a weekend car If there like me and work from home most of the time I have a few cars on my daily only put 6500 in a year its a 08 plate with 14,000 

When I get my GT-R I doubt it will even do 5000 miles a year so it will be sold with low miles.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

I've done 3.5k miles in 3 months 

Some people do offload them before the first "big" service...


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm a 6000 mile a year man, mainly due to 

1. Work commitments
2. Don't use it during wintry conditions
3. Try to make the minimum trip of 25 miles to reduce cold running

Can't see anything but positive reasons above.

I have other more suitable vehicles for short runs and salted roads.

Simples:runaway:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I’m a fellow newbie, currently looking and funnily enough have just posted a similar thread but from a different perspective regarding mileage on a second hand GTR, I’ve been knocking around this forum researching for the last couple of months and I guess the one thing I’ve taken from it is that despite initial impressions that on the whole the R35’s are actually quite reliable, there are of course some horror stories but ever make/model has these and they are generally the exception (I drove Lexus for a couple of years and even those had some problems). The only concern or at least thing that you must bear in mind is that it will not be cheap to maintain and some of the dealer experiences are less than adequate but you are essentially buying a 500bhp supercar so compromise is a given. I’m looking at 2009 (09) models and as far as I can tell anything around 12,000 – 15,000 is fine plus you have the added benefit that at that stage it is well bedded in ( obviously avoiding cars that have been hammered) , plus any major gremlins should have raised their heads, the HPC will have serviced it at least twice, and you will probably not have to bear the cost of a set of tyres or the expense of the gearbox oil change as they will most likely have been carried out recently by previous owner, or at a minimum you can insist they are part of the deal. Anyways as a fellow (finger crossed) newbie I’m just looking forward to the first drive as that will be the biggest defining factor.


----------



## GTRCallum (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys!

The two cars I have been looking into are around the 5k miles mark and one of them has even had two owners already.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Its the type of owner rather than the cars i think*

It would seem that most owners either have more than 1 car or are enthusiasts who tend to buy and sell their cars more often than the average. Always thinking about the next toy if they're anything like me.

Its an owner profile that has more in common with other supercars rather than less expensive performance cars.

Its also why there's quite a lot of dissatisfaction with the level of dealer service...........

Or they could all just be crap.


----------



## equinox (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep I think its a wise move to have a secondary vehicle, epsecially as the weather is more than questionable, I guess a lot view it the same way. If not driven much then as will all things are appreciated more


----------

